# Chatter and vibration



## Mastershink (Oct 24, 2014)

I am having trouble with vibration and chatter when I am trying to turn a pen. If I turn closer to the head stock the tool seems to cut fine but as I get closer to the tail stock the tool start vibrating and squealing. What is causing this. The tool is very sharp. I use a tool that has a replaceable cutter and I make sure the cutter is sharp. ( I could dull a butter knife). Not very skilled tool at sharpening anything is why I use this tool. Any advise is welcome.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2014)

Ate you using a pen mandrel. It may be warped


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 24, 2014)

How tight is your headstock? I get chatter if I tighten it too much. If it's not bent, try reducing pressure. Just needs to hold it steady, not put a bunch or pressure on it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 24, 2014)

A bent mandrel can do it, also too much pressure on the tailstock, also possible is bad bearing in your live center.... sometimes speeding up the rpm's and taking lighter cuts can help too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow I said headstock... Long day at work


----------



## Mastershink (Oct 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ate you using a pen mandrel. It may be warped


I am using a pen mandrel. It does not appear to be bent and it shouldn't be its pretty new. Is there a better method than a mandrel that I should use?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2014)

I use turn between center bushing. I like it better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Oct 25, 2014)

TBC is always best IMHO you should never have an issue with iout of round which using a mandrel under to much pressure can cause.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2014)

Sounds like one of three things to me;
#1 -Too much pressure on the tailstock as Jonathan mentioned
#2 - Bent Mandrel - take it out of the MT base and roll it on a flat surface. You will know instantly
#3 - Your tail stock is misaligned with your head stock. Either could be out if your lathe is a model with a rotating headstock. Put the mandrel in with nothing on it and put a cone center in the tailstock. Pull it up and see if you have alignment issues. 

The answer will depend on which of these three are true


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2014)

Just thought of #4 - If the brass knob on your mandrel is too loose it will cause screeching because the brass is spinning over the bushings. If it is too tight it will flee the mandrel and cause vibration. as you get further from the true axis at the headstock. The screech tells me you need to crank that brass knob about 1/8th of a turn more. You'll be able to feel when its right


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 27, 2014)

TBC with or without bushings will solve a lot of issues.

Les


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 27, 2014)

TBC will eliminate a lot vibration.
Also, when I do use a mandrel, I use a lock nut behind the brass knob to ensure that it does not loosen. 
As mentioned, too tight of a tail stock and bent mandrel can cause vibration.

If all else, check the alignment between your headstock and your tailstock.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2014)

What does TBC mean?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 27, 2014)

Texas Bred Cowboys... duh


Or perhaps they're talking about Turning Between Centers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry, Yes TBC is short for Turning Between Centers


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 27, 2014)

You can also get screeching if the tailstock is too loose.


----------



## Mastershink (Oct 28, 2014)

Whew what a relief. I thought TBC ment That be Confusing. Thanks guys for your help.


----------

